
Why I “Need” an AR-15 - kostyk
https://medium.com/@jonst0kes/why-i-need-an-ar-15-832e05ae801c#.qt8qihvvy
======
Sinergy2
>> I do actually believe the fact that this violent nutjob who had been
interviewed by the FBI three times was able to get a gun is so obviously
messed up that it’s foolish to suggest otherwise.

Interviewed because he went to the same church (-equivalent) as some criminal.
Is it a crime to be investigated by the FBI now, sufficient to treat you as a
felon? Do you think that precedent will only impact "unhinged Muslim guys"?

